# Work in the Persian Gulf.



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

miller_elex said:


> I mistakenly thought construction workers were paid $2 an hour.
> 
> Here it says 60 cents.
> 
> ...


Hows about the Chilean miners trapped in the mine for months not being told they are going to be there till Christmas and not getting paid while there?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/wor...id-theyre-buried-alive.html?printingPage=true


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Thats a Chamber of Commerce wet dream.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I knew a chick whos' father was some bigwig with a company over in Qatar with an "American Compound". No reason to leave. Everything you needed was on the compound. She moved over there to teach Qatarian kids English. She had no formal training as a teacher and was gonna make $150K plus room and board. Pre 9/11. Don't know how truthful she was, she didn't need to lie to get into my pants.

She wanted me to get in touch with her father about doing electrical over there. I told her no thanks.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

I was in Dubai in 96. They herded these people around like sheep.

If they tried to collectively bargain over there, the sheik would just cut their hands off.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

miller_elex said:


> I was in Dubai in 96. They herded these people around like sheep.
> 
> If they tried to collectively bargain over there, the sheik would just cut their hands off.


 
Somebody finally got it right!:thumbup:


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I once sold a system to a Chinese manufacturer. The system required a conveyor to elevate and deliver material to the process. They looked at us real funny when we brought up the conveyor system. We told them it was required. They promptly showed us about 10 workers with five gallon buckets filling a plastic extrusion hopper 15'off the ground.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

LARMGUY said:


> Hows about the Chilean miners trapped in the mine for months not being told they are going to be there till Christmas and not getting paid while there?
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/wor...id-theyre-buried-alive.html?printingPage=true


 They are not union and the company just told them to take a break until they get out.


----------



## anangelsun (Sep 25, 2010)

im considering going to dubai or something when i finish my apprent.. But im not sure what company to go with. And how much i should expect. I know i need cash quick


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

forget Dubai if you are craft. There is no money in it. Highly skilled Phillippine nationals do the work for $2-3 an hour. 

The only bucks are in engineering and management, even then I can imagine competing with college educated Indians.


----------

